# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ζητώ να μου χαρίσουν κλουβί πλαστικό (χελωνιέρα) και χαμστερ

## Destat

Γειά σας! ζητώ να μου χαρίσουν όπως είπα κλουβάκι πλαστικό για χαμστερ, τροφές, ροκανίδι και χαμστεράκι!  :Jumping0046: \

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ,Αθηνά!

----------

